# FS: 150 gal teardown



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

So i have decided to just run one big tank instead of 2 so i have some things for sale

livestock


4 bettas 3f 1m-$2 per


also available is decor (0-5$)
some chemicals
betta tanks/bowls (2-15$)


tank will be torn down after livestock and plants are removed and will be up for sale-$300.00 tank and stand only 

pick up only 
can pm (prefered but will have lag time) or call/text 778-241-4320


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Dimensions on the tank please


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

6'x18"x25"


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

*best pic I can get*

Im hoping this works.. trying to upload a pic of the tank.. not the best but It does the trick


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

is the tank glass or acrylic?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

the tank is glass.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump up to the toppers


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take all of the driftwood if it is for sale


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Rachael
Is your L270 and your rubber lip still available? cheers Laurie


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

the driftwood is going to be going into my other tank. Sorry


----------



## Hoodsum (May 19, 2011)

Looking to by your tank


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

pmed you about the tank


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Is tank still for sale?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Tank is pending tear down and pick up.. Had more interest then i would have thought.. Thank you all

also lots of free plants (vals and frog bit) pick up only and can throw the pail outside if anyone wants to come by and pick them up when im not around


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*tank*

how much for the tank and stand?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its 300 but i have 4 poeple in line for it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

BACK UP... for sale.. first guy backed out ans waiting to hear back from other poeple. First come first serve


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Haven't Backed Out Was Waiting For You To Call Me Me.
Call Me Kevin 604-202-3781


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry, I must be getting every one confused.. tank is on hold


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

unless i hear from the guy who wanted this before... please consider this tank back up for sale for 300$.. its all clean and ready for pick up.. would like it gone so I can get the carpets cleaned (i overfilled the tank once when i left the water on).. if you would like it to be dropped off there will be a fee as I will have to get help and borrow a truck but it is available depending on where you are but it will have to be done around my work and school schedule


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

Tank stand 300 I'm super into that price umm I'm in maple ridge can you deliver if its still up


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

texted you


----------

